# Equifax cyberattack



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/equifax-cyberattack-1.4279739



> Equifax says 143 million U.S. consumers may have been affected in cyberattack.
> Additionally, Equifax also found unauthorized access to limited personal information for some Canadian and U.K. residents.


The problem with these idiots is that you can't even choose not to do business with them. The banks and credit cards shoot all your personal data over to them without your permission and you have no control of how it gets used.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

USA card holders can check if they may have been impacted using their social insurance numbers. But so far no method for us. Some of us have CCs issued by US banks. Even by Canadian owned banks operating in USA. All it seems we can do is watch our account transactions closely.



> "Equifax will work with U.K. and Canadian regulators to determine appropriate next steps," the company said, adding that it has "found no evidence that personal information of consumers in any other country has been impacted. "


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

gardner said:


> http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/equifax-cyberattack-1.4279739
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with these idiots is that you can't even choose not to do business with them. The banks and credit cards shoot all your personal data over to them without your permission and you have no control of how it gets used.


True! Isn't it privacy breach?! We never gave permission to give my data to any such agency and we never gonna need their stupid "score"


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I went to their web site and entered my US SIN, but their web site did not say anything about whether or not I was impacted. It just said to come back to enrol for their TrustedID Premier service.


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

Equifax Executives Sold Shares Before Data Breach Was Made Public


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

STech said:


> Equifax Executives Sold Shares Before Data Breach Was Made Public


I hope the SEC crucifies them.


----------



## SN1 (Nov 27, 2015)

per ARS technical, the equifaxsecurity2017 website for checking if you are affected has potential security issues. https://arstechnica.com/information...ossibly-the-worst-leak-of-personal-info-ever/


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

gardner said:


> I hope the SEC crucifies them.


If they don't make an example out of this major insider trading, then what's the point?


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i called since i have both usa and canada credit files and the recorded voice said merely "if you are calling about the 'incident'" ... seriously, the "incident"

they are complete morons and we are almost entirely at their mercy


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Maybe there is a bright side -- at least for folks who do not NEED easy to access credit. Now that all the forms of information that creditors generally use to authenticate borrowers is suspect, they will have to do a proper job of authenticating the borrowers and assessing risk themselves. Just having the name, DOB and SIN of a good risk will no longer be enough to borrow baskets of cash. Lenders will have to see real evidence -- pay stubs or bank balances -- something that Equifax DIDN'T have in the first place -- before issuing credit. For someone who doesn't need or want credit, I think it may actually decrease the risk, because the info lost by Equifax will simply not be enough to effectively get credit in the future.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Pathetic. Equifax. I mean, they had one friggin' job to do. 

"All it seems we can do is watch our account transactions closely." +1 Always the case and never stop. Nothing more you can do when other people (far beyond Equifax, think Google) have your data and everything about you.


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

Purely coincidental of course. Equifax security and information executives to retire.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Is anyone doing a "credit freeze"? I have a US SSN and a US credit history and am thinking about the freeze.

I'm not able to use the US Equifax web site to pull up my US credit history, the one they're required to show for free. They reject my personal details, maybe some complication due to being a foreigner.

Does anyone know of alternate ways I can get my free credit history/profile in the US? I want to check that someone hasn't opened fake accounts.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I would contact Equifax. I suspect they might be flexible in helping you.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

On their Canadian website they say that some Canadians were affected but they don't know how many.......so obviously they don't know who.

They "think" the information stolen is limited to name, address and social insurance number.

They recommend checking your credit regularly and under the "what to do" heading provide an offer for credit monitoring for $19.95 a month.

Talk about arrogance.............

https://www.consumer.equifax.ca/canada/home/en_ca_b/


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

So Canada's privacy watchdog is gonna to launch an investigation and then ... ?

https://www.thestar.com/business/2017/09/15/canadian-privacy-watchdog-launches-probe-into-equifax-hack.html


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-brunswick/nb-opinion-equifax-data-breach-1.4293609



> Reportedly 10,000 Canadian Automobile Association (CAA) subscribers in Canada have been notified that their information was included in the breach.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

kcowan said:


> I would contact Equifax. I suspect they might be flexible in helping you.


Thanks. I will try to make some time to do this.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

A reminder for any CIBC customers: CIBC offers alerts for changes to your credit profile. They monitor your Equifax profile and alert you to any changes
https://www.cibc.com/ca/how-to-bank/personal-budgeting/personal-budgeting-alerts.html

For example I recently requested a credit limit change from another credit card company, and CIBC's automated system phoned and informed me. *Very* handy. It's not fool proof, but it could tip you off if someone is opening a new credit account in your name.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

james4beach said:


> Is anyone doing a "credit freeze"? I have a US SSN and a US credit history and am thinking about the freeze.


I flagged my account before. It was as inconvenient as calling and telling them to. The only difference was when signing up for post paid phone plans etc the retailer assumes you have bad credit or something. They get a red flag and have to call to "approve" you which involves 2 or 3 basic questions.. Come to think of it I should probably flag my account as standard practice


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i don’t trust the scum suckers so i assume there is some nefarious trick attached to this but on its face its look ok

they are offering a free, lifetime ... yeah, lifetime ... yeah, free ... credit lock and unlock for the entire country

it will be up and running on january 31, 2018 ... sounds good but there has to be a catch somewhere 

https://www.cnet.com/news/equifax-will-let-customers-control-their-credit-data-for-free/


----------

